
A Javascript tool for creating carousel like widgets - gongfudoi
http://zendold.lojcomm.com.br/icarousel/
======
thaumaturgy
I recently put together something vaguely like this for a client website. You
can check out the effect at <http://kanesrestaurant.biz/menu/menureg.html> .
The JS and CSS aren't too heavy. I've tested the slide-in-slide-out effect on
Safari, Firefox (Mac and Win), IE (Win, v6 and 7, 5.0 should be OK too). There
are still a couple of bugs, but at this point they're pretty subtle. There are
two things I like best about it: one, that adding another slide to the series
is as easy as adding another div to the html and setting its class to "slide",
and two, that I spent some time playing with various algorithms for the actual
slide effect before settling on a logarithmic scale.

Overall site is (very) incomplete, and I've got a few too many projects at the
moment, so be gentle.

